# Lake Erie captured with 30 ft waves in fall. Unreal photography.



## tinydancer (Feb 2, 2016)

These shots are to die for. Just breathtaking. 

















Many more at link.

*Liquid mountains: Powerful images show North America's Lake Erie whipped into a frenzy of 30 foot waves by autumnal storms*

*Photographer Dave Sandford captured the volatile nature of the large body of water from sunrise to sunset *
*In order to get the dramatic shots, the intrepid artist used a life ring and rope to get close to the surges and swells*
*What particularly captivates the professional about this lake is how it can turn from calm to deadly in just minutes*
Images of North America's Lake Erie whipped into frenzy of 30ft waves


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 2, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> These shots are to die for. Just breathtaking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


born and raised in Niagara Falls N.Y......been to that lake many times.......


----------



## Shrimpbox (Feb 2, 2016)

Beautiful. I wonder if an underwater rock or obstruction causes that. Last picture looks like muzzle of a dog.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 2, 2016)

Shrimpbox said:


> Beautiful. I wonder if an underwater rock or obstruction causes that. Last picture looks like muzzle of a dog.




This one looks like an albino Gorilla.  

Dave Sandford  on Instagram: “'Eerie Erie' — And every man knew, as the captain did too 'Twas the witch of November come stealin' —  When the autumn winds howl across…”


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 2, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> These shots are to die for. Just breathtaking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, the waves must prove that Al Gore has been correct all along about Global Warming


----------



## Anathema (Feb 2, 2016)

Check out Gordon Lightfoot's song "Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" if you want to know what those waves can do.


----------



## baileyn45 (Feb 4, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> These shots are to die for. Just breathtaking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool shots. Anyone know where he was taking these? I'm in Cleveland and the first thing that struck me was how these photos captured that evil grey color Erie takes on when she's mad.

I'll attest to the lakes ability to kick up in a hurry as well, I've been chased with my tail between my legs from perch fishing many a time. The pictures catch something that I'm told is somewhat unique to Erie. You don't see big rolling surf, it looks like a giant washing machine, mass chaos.


----------



## baileyn45 (Feb 4, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Check out Gordon Lightfoot's song "Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" if you want to know what those waves can do.


Not to nitpick but the Fitz went down in Superior.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 4, 2016)

damn what kinda lakes do yall have up north.....

stunningly beautiful and terrifiying


----------



## baileyn45 (Feb 4, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> damn what kinda lakes do yall have up north.....
> 
> stunningly beautiful and terrifiying


For the terrifying part we blame the Canadians. Keep sending that north wind southward. Seems to pick up some attitude on the way.


----------

